# What type of dart frog is this?



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Just curious as to what kind of dart frog this is? It almost looks like a blue auratus? Not trying to be a newb just curious lol it's a pretty sweet looking frog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks like Oophaga vicentei


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Is this a new frog? Or something that has been just recently introduced?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Coloubre pumilio


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Coloubre pumilio


oh yeah, I already forgot about those.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

calebrez said:


> Is this a new frog? Or something that has been just recently introduced?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It is a recent export of a newly discovered Pumilio morph. Only a handful of specimens were imported to the US and Europe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, I agree: Oophaga pumilio Colubre.
PUMILIO


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

calebrez said:


> Not trying to be a newb just curious lol it's a pretty sweet looking frog


 You have expensive taste!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

That pic is under dutch rana's facebook labeled "pumilio Colubre".
https://www.facebook.com/Dutchrana


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

There has actually been a lot of debate on wether this frog is Vicenti or Pumilio, From what JP said they are found in the general area that the Vicenti are, that is prob why they are going for so much money too


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Julio said:


> There has actually been a lot of debate on wether this frog is Vicenti or Pumilio, From what JP said they are found in the general area that the Vicenti are, that is prob why they are going for so much money too



In fact, when you type on Google Images Oophaga vicentei, you can find this same frog, elsewhere referred to as Colubre.Try it!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes the reason for that is because this is an open forum and since that is the way that google works that is why it comes up. Since the pic is being discussed weather is vicenti or pumilio with a locality name it comes up, i am sure if i put it in my photo album and named it Terribilis and had my photo album public it would also show up


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I kept thinking DFW....


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Who knows what specialists say, or scientists, on the basis of their studies. Although - maybe - it is a little studied species or there are no studies about this frog. Sure, I'd like to know - if I will buy this frog - what frog I'm going to buy, pumilio or vicentei.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> Who knows what specialists say, or scientists, on the basis of their studies. Although - maybe - it is a little studied species or there are no studies about this frog. Sure, I'd like to know - if I will buy this frog - what frog I'm going to buy, pumilio or vicentei.


It should be fairly obvious based on the call. Markpulawski said that he got some Pumilio he thought might be Vicentei, but as soon as he heard them call, he knew immediately they were Pumilio.


----------

